# Cat living in dark room? Does he need nightlight?



## Cato

I recently had someone new move into my house so I had to move my 4 month old kitten from the spare room into the laundry room which has no windows. He usually is closed in his cat room at night while we sleep and for a few hours during the day while I run errands. Should I add a nightlight or something for when he's in there at night or can he see in the dark? And should I leave the light on during the day so that he doesn't get confused between night and day? I just don't want to upset him or do anything that could cause cat stress.


----------



## MowMow

From what I understand cat's can see in low light, but not in complete darkness...

I have a nightlight in Neelix's room so at night it's not completely dark at night, but it's shaded blue so it's not too bright. 

When's it dark or gloomy out I leave the light on for him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I also have night lights in two of the cat's rooms, I use either an amber colored, or red light bulb...I stock up at Christmas on mini bulbs!
Cat's do require some light, in order to see, in the dark!


----------



## dt8thd

Yep, cats can see really well in the dark, but they do need a little bit of light to be able to see. If a room is pitch black, your cat is going to be able to see about as well as you can, which is not at all. Red light, like Sharon suggested, is the best for maintaining night vision, and doesn't interfere with melatonin production (melatonin plays an important role in maintaining the circadian rhythm, and is likely important even for nocturnal animals) the way shorter wavelengths of light (i.e. colours at the opposite end of the spectrum and white light) do.


----------



## Marcia

I have 3 night lights in the foster room and there is plenty of very low wattage small lamps in the rest of the house that I keep on all the time because my house is SO dark. Personally, I hate total darkness. Always have.


----------



## Cato

Thank you everyone for your input. I'll put a regular nightlight in there right now and then I'll try and find a red night light as soon as I can


----------



## Marcia

Yes, a small lamp on during the day would be nice. It will get his circadian rhythm straight.


----------



## snowy

I use a LED night light with sensor, the moment it gets dark, the light will turn on, so I won't forget to turn it on at night. I have read that leaving too bright a light on at night isn't too good for cats, I don't remember what, will try to check bookmark.


----------



## cat owner again

I have one cat that seems to be sleeping on the kitchen table lately and I keep the overhead light on all night. He doesn't have to sleep there. MY other cat has been choosing to sleep in the garage in my car (has sun roof or moon roof she can get in and out) and I leave a night light out there. Is it bad for my guy to sleep on the kitchen table under a light all night. It is not cold here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Cat Owner, 
You don't need to leave a bright overhead light on!!
My kitchen, with eating counter, looks right into the living room, and with the microwave clock light, the coffee pot clock light, and a tv cable box light glowing in that area, there's even enough light for me to see, once my eyes adjust!! So I know the cats don't need any extra light for them, in those areas!!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again

I leave the light on for me and security. The cat chose to start laying there. He can lay on the sofa which still would be light from the dining room or in two bedrooms on beds or in the closet bed for him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! If the light disturbs him, he'll move somewhere else!!


----------



## spirite

If you're using incandescent bulbs, it's probably warm under the light.  

What are these red lights? Like just red bulbs? You can buy them in night light size? I have night lights in two rooms downstairs, the upstairs hallway, and one in the porch for Mr. Casper. I doubt it's ever pitch black anywhere, and Margaux can't see anyway, but still. I'm out of night lights so I leave a floor lamp on for the little stray.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Spirite, 
I get the small 4 watt or 7 watt Christmas replacement bulbs that fit in the nightlights!
I just have to stock up each season, since you can't get the colored ones, at any other time!!


----------



## spirite

Oh, brilliant idea 10cats! I'll do that this year.  Thanks!


----------



## cat face

As has been pointed out, cats don't see very well in total darkness. Cats are not nocturnal (as is popular misunderstanding). Cats are crepuscular, most active in twilight. 



> The word "crepuscular" is derived from a Latin word which means "twilight."
> 
> Many animals take advantage of the twilight to feed, seek out water, and engage in other behaviors because they know that predators are not as active in the twilight. Visibility is also challenging at dawn and dusk, making it easier for animals to hide from potential threats. Rabbits and cats are both famously crepuscular.
> 
> Animals who are active during the day are known as diurnal. Like crepuscular and nocturnal animals, the daily patterns of diurnal animals are established through circadian rhythms, patterns built into their body chemistry. Being active during the day certainly has some advantages, especially for animals with poor visibility like humans. Humans also have a tendency to encourage diurnal behavior among the animals they interact with; dogs, for example, are naturally crepuscular, but they learn to become diurnal through human interactions.
> 
> A disruption of an animal's _established_ biological rhythms can be harmful.


If the room is totally pitch black then I would agree with putting a small night light in the room. If you can see slightly, once your eyes have adjusted, then remember your kitty is going to see at least 8 times batter in that same dim light then you are.


**Crepuscular, Diurnal and Nocturnal*


----------

